# Help w/ Sears routher bit #'s



## shopsmithtom (Aug 7, 2009)

I recently acquired a Craftsman 925450 Professional(?) dovetail jig/machine/thingie...pick a favorite name. It was reasonable & since I already had 2 Craftsman routers, it seems a good deal. I downloaded a manual (Thank God it was already put together, because half the 48 page manual was assembly) & here's where I need help. While it came with the appropriate bushings, there were no bits. The manual references part #'s for the right bits, but I can't find them. I think they are obsolete #'s, and while I think I know what I need, I'd like some confirmation as to what the current part #'s for these bits are. I'm not hung up on Craftsman, so just the size/style is fine. Here are the Craftsman bit #'s they reference.
25414, 25415, 25505, 26318
This jig came with both the 1/2 blind & through templates as well as the 2 box joint ones.
Any info would be appreciated. Also, any info from users of this jig like what to avoid or tips to make it work well would be appreciated. I have cut a few dovetails on a cheapie 8" Sears jig with success & tried some on this one that came out ok, probably by blind (1/2 blind?) luck. But that's the limit of my experience. 
Thanks. -SST


----------



## drawer man (Sep 3, 2010)

*I need that manual*

You may be a lifesaver. Where did you download the manual. I have lost mine in a move and have not been able to find a place to down load one.

thanks 
Dave


----------



## BowlBit (Nov 2, 2009)

Here: http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...mber=&storeOpenDayInd=&blockNo=1&blockType=G1
You only need to drop the 9 at the beginning of the fixture. These are the bit sizes you are looking for, pretty standard, but they don't give you the degrees of angle for the bits.


----------

